# Getting Crickets out of box



## gex (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi

How do you all get the crickets out of the box they are kept in to feed to your lizards? I used to use a pair of tweezer things when i had a few boxes but now i bulk buy 100's I'm having trouble catching them 5 min feed is taking like 15 mins just to get the things out lol. I have tried using my hands but they keep running up my arms in down my top lol

Any tips?

cheers


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

shake the box open one corener and tip em out.


gex said:


> Hi
> 
> How do you all get the crickets out of the box they are kept in to feed to your lizards? I used to use a pair of tweezer things when i had a few boxes but now i bulk buy 100's I'm having trouble catching them 5 min feed is taking like 15 mins just to get the things out lol. I have tried using my hands but they keep running up my arms in down my top lol
> 
> ...


----------



## gex (Nov 20, 2006)

Think the box is a bit big for that tried it but didnt work to well. It's one of the big plastic tank things.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

leave a toilet roll tube in then just pull it out when u need the crixs
linda


----------



## gex (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG thats such a simple fab idea thank you will try that


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

it works for me 
linda


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

fish net???


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

RussianTort55 said:


> fish net???


i tried taht once and it was a nightmare !!, there legs got all caught in the nettin!  took me ages to free them!


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

ANT said:


> i tried taht once and it was a nightmare !!, there legs got all caught in the nettin!  took me ages to free them!


oh yeah, i just throw mine in from the box, mine kept me up till about 2 last night with the chirping lol

maybe some sort of scoop?


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

i bought a cricket holder. its a little faunarium with a tube coming out the side. as the crickets like the dark they go into the tube, when its feeding time u pull out the tube, shake a few into ur viv then put the tube back


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

xx-Charlie-xx said:


> i bought a cricket holder. its a little faunarium with a tube coming out the side. as the crickets like the dark they go into the tube, when its feeding time u pull out the tube, shake a few into ur viv then put the tube back


Yep this is it:

Livefood UK Ltd.

Simple but affective


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

long tweezers..some times i pull there leg of by mistake..lol


----------



## Exotic lover (Nov 10, 2007)

Empty toilet roll tube works for me too.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

yea roger thats the one


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

I use a pooter whenever possible, failing that shake the buggers out the box.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

use a large fishtank and put your beardie / gecko / etc in it when its feeding time. 
Wait till they're fed and then take them out :crazy:


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

linda.t said:


> leave a toilet roll tube in then just pull it out when u need the crixs
> linda


That is a GREAT suggestion!!! So simple but great.

One thing, it's okay if all the crickets are males but if there is a female in there won't she simply HAVE TO change the empty roll for a fresh roll of toliet paper? Males seems incapable of doing this according to my wife, I think she was talking about crickets.

Seriously though, with this method would you gut load with more calcium powder and the vits than usual (i.e. dust the container frequently) or just drop them into a bag from the tube.

I dust every food item I put into my crickets as well as into my lizard and scatter powder in with the crickets and locusts too (I struggle to powder the live food without it escaping so powder it whenever I get a chance just in case).


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

empy crickets into a bag, add vits or calcium, shake and empty.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Put them in the fridge for 2-3 mins before


----------



## geckomad (Nov 26, 2007)

all i do is get hold of the card board egg holder we get them in and shake em off into another box with vits in, shake it up, then toss the food into the viv. if any escape i usually grab them.


----------



## pugger (Jul 2, 2007)

bit of selotape with a piece of fishfood stuck in the middle they get stuck on the tape, take it out and pull them off......!


----------

